# Installing window AC in metal frame



## COLDIRON (Mar 15, 2009)

*Lock*

It's difficult to advise how to lock window down however it must be screwed and locked someway to prevent someone from accidentally opening it due to the 5th floor location. If you have to screw into metal to install brackets do so. 

We don't want it to fall and kill Innocent people walking by.

Another thing if I was lucky enough to own an apartment building I would not let Tennant's install appliances without my Facilities Department inspecting them.


----------



## sato (Apr 28, 2009)

SULTINI said:


> It's difficult to advise how to lock window down however it must be screwed and locked someway to prevent someone from accidentally opening it due to the 5th floor location. If you have to screw into metal to install brackets do so.
> 
> We don't want it to fall and kill Innocent people walking by.
> 
> Another thing if I was lucky enough to own an apartment building I would not let Tennant's install appliances without my Facilities Department inspecting them.


Right, locking the window down I can do with an adjustable rod or something. But what about support for the part that is hanging outside? There are no holes on the air conditioner for me to attach my own...dunno that it's necessary, or if I should just rely on the window frame to hold it.

If it did fall, it wouldn't fall into the street. That window overlooks the main entrance...so it would fall into the little side garden if it fell down perfectly. Obviously I don't want that to happen, but I don't think it would kill anyone.


----------



## Scuba_Dave (Jan 16, 2009)

Pushing the window down will not be enough
Vibration just from trucks on the street could be enough to loosen it

You could buy a piece of plywood larger then the window
Then cut the hole out of the plywood for the AC
Screw the AC to the plywood 
Buy more metal "L" braces if needed
The plywood - larger then the window !!---would prevent the AC from going out

A picture of the window would help


----------



## COLDIRON (Mar 15, 2009)

*Listen*



Scuba_Dave said:


> Pushing the window down will not be enough
> Vibration just from trucks on the street could be enough to loosen it
> 
> You could buy a piece of plywood larger then the window
> ...


Listen to these guys I really don't mess around with window shakers.
I am familiar with Central residential, Commercial and Industrial.


----------



## Scuba_Dave (Jan 16, 2009)

On of the biggest problems is getting it into the window opening without it slipping out of your grip!!

If it does fall it could hit a window ledge below you & bounced out & away from the building. Don't chance it. If it kills someone you could be charged with involuntary manslaughter & sued into the poorhouse


----------



## sato (Apr 28, 2009)

Here's a picture of the window










The AC is also sort of hanging at an angle...perhaps more of an angle than it's supposed to?


----------



## diy50 (May 8, 2009)

I am trying to do the same thing but the side-panel "FRAME" are smaller then my window. 

ie. width of my window is 44'' but width of AC is 19" + 2 x (width of Frame =10") = 39" .



I don't know if I can buy a new Frame (the metal brackets) that holds the AC to the window.

Any ideas ?


----------



## Scuba_Dave (Jan 16, 2009)

Many people cut a piece of plywood & paint it white & used that
Others have used acrylic


----------



## wrangler (Oct 9, 2008)

This is a bit late to help the OP, but may help the current/future posters. This device attaches to the window frame and prevent or limit movement of the sash. I have seen them used often on old aluminum windows I have taken out to limit how far the window could be open by children. Should work fine for locking your sash in place as well.

http://www.idealtruevalue.com/servlet/the-139590/Detail


----------



## yuri (Nov 29, 2008)

I would visit a door/window retailer and ask them if they have hardware/accessories or what they would recommend.


----------

